# Stubborn Brake Dust



## dno64 (Mar 7, 2009)

Need advice please...

struggling to get wheels on my car really clean. They are normal laquered alloys on an automatic BMW. Firstly the wheels seem to get covered in brake dust really quickly (assume this is to do with that its an auto). The problem I have is that once I have cleaned them in the normal way, (rinse, foam, shampoo/AG custom wheel cleaner, rinse) there are quite a lot of really stubborn brakedust spots that look like tar spots. Only way I've found that removes them is using my fingernail..... is there any other techique/product I can use to get these off. I have sealed the wheels with FK1000p but doesn't seem to have made much difference tbh, perhaps more coats required.
Thanks


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

You usually need an acid cleaner to tackle very dirty wheels and then a dedicated tar remover to remove all the tar spots. A good one which is available from Halfords is AG Clean Wheels but sometimes this is also not strong enough and you may have to use something even stronger like Megs Wheel Brightener or Autosmart Ali. AS Tardis for the tar spots.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Or, Try IronX 

Shifts most stuff


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i use cartec acid free. and of every one i have tried its the only one to never fail me no matter what the wheels are like. and have not had a single adverse effect from using it no matter what type of wheel. its high ph in neat form. but once watered down i use it at 10:1 and could spray it on my hands and not have a problem. im not advising ppl to spray wheel cleaner on there hands to see what happens btw.


----------



## Emile (Sep 23, 2009)

It sounds like tar spots. AG Custom Wheel Cleaner is very powerful but you need a dedicated tar remover and a bug/tar scrubber sponge.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

karl_liverpool said:


> i use cartec acid free. and of every one i have tried its the only one to never fail me no matter what the wheels are like.


karl_liverpool said it all ! Cartec wheel cleaner is like the mother of all wheel cleaners 
Otherwise, try to clay your wheels if you have nothing else. But DO INSIST on those stains (i used BH Autoclay regular (blue box) in my case and it removed quite a lot of stuff)


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wonder wheels has never failed me?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/carpro-iron-x-cat4.html


----------



## rich1880 (May 26, 2010)

I would keep away from the acid stuff, go for an Alkaline cleaner i have found some just as good as its agressive brothers!!


----------



## flander (Nov 16, 2010)

I find that AG wheel cleaner is just not strong enough for those really dirty wheels, however elbow grease the AG seem to be ok, however its not the best product out there!
I just bought some very cherry wheel cleaner from autobrite on recommendation from a friend..

Also if you remove your wheels on a tough clean your bound to get a better shine! also before sealing them make sure you remove all dirt otherwise your likely to ingrain all the dirt to the wheels.

good luck, and happy scrubbing!


----------



## flander (Nov 16, 2010)

rich1880 said:


> I would keep away from the acid stuff, go for an Alkaline cleaner i have found some just as good as its agressive brothers!!


sound advice hear guys, that acidic stuff can be very harsh..:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought that alkaline was worse for (aluminium) alloys. But they are painted I guess so probably best to steer away from the acid cleaners.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I thought that alkaline was worse for (aluminium) alloys. But they are painted I guess so probably best to steer away from the acid cleaners.


Surely its the same if theyre lacquered anyway?


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

What about giving bilberry a try?


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Why not just use an acid based (and bloody strong cleaner) to get them clean, the way you want them, then seal them and wash them more regularly and keep them sealed to maintain your finish. All this worry of acid-based cleaners can go a bit OTT IMO, sometimes you just need to get the heavy *hit out the cupboard.


----------



## james182 (Feb 15, 2010)

Bilberry as a 'safe' general wheel cleaner, if you do get these spots then clay the alloys, put a decent sealant on and I found its helped my alloys alot!


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Why not just use an acid based (and bloody strong cleaner) to get them clean, the way you want them, then seal them and wash them more regularly and keep them sealed to maintain your finish. All this worry of acid-based cleaners can go a bit OTT IMO, sometimes you just need to get the heavy *hit out the cupboard.


Its not advisable solely using a strong acidic wheel cleaner on a regular basis. But if you choose to use one, do one wheel at a time, and don't let it dry. And rinse with plenty of water.

Have you tried white spirit? I've read that someone on here uses it as a tar remover. Although, I'm not sure of its PH level.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Totally agree Tweak, I meant to use it as a 'one-off' to shift the crap then resort to a safe cleaner from then on. If they're sealed he won't even need a dedicated wheel cleaner, shampoo and a wipe should clean them.


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I cleaned my heavily caked wheels with bilberry (to get the thick off), tardis (for the tar spots), and IronX to shift the caked on stuff. IronX is fantastic.


----------



## KeithB (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 530i Sport with Style 37 wheels. They are in a really bad state. The fronts in particular have brake dust that seems to be welded on the wheel. 

The wheels are off the car at the moment as it is running on it's winter boots, so I want to give them a damn good clean and seal them so they don't get into this state again.

I know nothing about wheel alloys but seem to think they are aluminium? I've tried Restore by Bromoco, but it hardly touched them after three applications. :wall:

I think I need the "big hammer" approach as a one off and following this thread, I get the impression that what I might need is a highly acidic product. If so what do you suggest I use and what precautions must I take to ensure I don't damage the wheel (or myself!!).

As I said, this is a one off. I need to get them clean without having to apply 23 coats of xyz over a 6 month period!

BTW the tyres are not far off being replaced, so I don't mind if the product is bad for the rubber (please just let me know if it is)

I would be very grateful for any help from you professionals and experienced people out there. Thanks


----------



## Evil Diesel (Dec 4, 2010)

I found on my E92 that a bit of white spirit on a cloth tackles the brake dust spots and then re-seal with Poorboys.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a Dremel multitool with the small polishing head with some Autoglym SRP on the more stubborn brake dust. Find this works quite well at getting in the corners of the spokes where it is difficult to put any pressure by hand with a cloth.


----------



## BASHERSTAFF (Nov 25, 2010)

I've used wonder wheels for years and never had any problems at all. Just don't let it dry and rinse with plenty of water. come flame the newbie!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

KeithB said:


> I have a 530i Sport with Style 37 wheels. They are in a really bad state. The fronts in particular have brake dust that seems to be welded on the wheel.
> 
> The wheels are off the car at the moment as it is running on it's winter boots, so I want to give them a damn good clean and seal them so they don't get into this state again.
> 
> ...


Hi, see if you can get a small amount of Autosmart Ali (not Ali Shine) off somebody. Dilute it 1.3 If it is definately brake dust on them this will shift it no matter how long its been on there but be very careful with it as its a trade strength product containing Hydroflouric Acid so personal protection is a must.

If this doesnt shift it then its most likely not actually brake dust and probrably tar.


----------

